# Power, ohms & watts?



## BuzzGlo (15/3/15)

Okay so i get ohms law and stuff. 

what I dont understand is why soo many cheaper/ entry level devices are like 2 ohms plus on the coil but the battery is a 3.7 V

surely those devices should be burning a 1.5 ohm coil to get a lekkah vape at around 9 watts?

Personally I enjoy 14 watts which i've heard is decent for coil life ( aspire BVC ) but i'm a noob so dont quote me on that. 

The main reason i'm trying to work this out is cos i've got 2 x 3.4V cigalike batteries which i'm looking to revive for nic smoking in the office and running my nautilus for non-nic enjoyment. 

I have yet to find a 45 mm clearomiser with a 510 connector with a 1.5 ohm coil that I can run. 

Vape africa has a "vape smart atomizer bottom coil" but they are in CT and there coils are R40 a pop. If i knew of a substitute coil i'd order that... also no idea what ohm those coils are. 

Vapeshop in melrose arch has the ikit mini ikiss which is R150 thats a 2.2 ohm device that runs on a 3.3 v battery. So IDK again my understanding of ohms, volt turns into wtfs. (If i could find this cheaper that would be cool as well. )

So yeah any info on what i'm missing (and or where to get things at a better price) would be appreciated.

Lastly why is unsafe to fire sub ohm on say a 3.4 - 3.7 volt battery?


----------



## free3dom (16/3/15)

Higher resistance coils require less power (watts) to heat up and hence extend battery life...and also the batteries which are generally used with these type of atomizers only have limited power available - so even though it can fire 3-4V it can only go up to 8-10W. The only way this works to give a satisfying vape is to use higher resistance coils.

For example...Using 3.7V on a 1.8 Ohm coil requires 7.6W of power (check the Ohm's law calculator - and bookmark this site) 
As you lower resistance (to say 1.5 Ohm) you need more power (12.4W to be exact). This increased power will drain the battery faster.

Next up (and in the same calculation) is the Amp draw. Batteries can only provide some maximum amount of Amps (which is again determined by the resitance, and voltage/power). Exceeding the amp limit of a battery has very severe consequences - i.e. the batteries can explode (quite violently, depending on what they are encased in)  

This is the reason that sub-ohm resistances are not safe to use with low power batteries. Before you even consider delving into sub-ohm, please ask many more specific questions, or do some reading on here (there are lots of discussions on the topic) - just be aware that there is risk unless you understand and know what you are doing 

Bottom line is that the type of batteries you are referring to here are not intened for use with low resistance coils, but there are many available that do quite well with these type of setups. For example, the iStick 30W/50W both handle sub-ohm resitances with ease and are very safe devices to use. Pair this with an Kanger SubTank Mini or Aspire Atlantis (both have 0.5 Ohm coils, and the SubTank has a rebuildable section as well) and you have a great sub-ohm setup that can create massive clouds and a very satisfying vape.

If I've missed anything, just ask

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

well you have a 30w iStick and a nautilis tank. if you looking at a dedicated device for your nic why dont you invest in another tank and use the same mod. im currently doing that with my subtank / nauti combo. if you already rocking such an awesome combo no cigalike is going to cut it for you IMO. 

I started off brave, only vaping 0mg but that didnt quite do it for me. moved on to 3mg and 6mg depending on the juice and it takes a day or two to get used to the nic content but now the 0mg gives me a very unsatisfying vape (unless im hitting it on a dripper)

why dont you use my subtank for a while for your non-nic juices and your nautilis for your nic (mouth to lung on nauti is the closest to a cig for me) and see if you still want to go the 0mg route after you conditioned to nic. 

you might find that one tank is more than enough for you in the end.

i know that this has nothing to do with your ohms, watts and volts question but im just jumping on your idea of using the cigalike.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

